
On reCAPTCHA Dread - JoshTriplett
https://blogs.gnome.org/mcatanzaro/2017/05/01/on-recaptcha-dread/
======
uwu
> My guess is that reCAPTCHA wants me to tag any bit of elevated land as a
> mountain, but who knows, really.

noticed this too, and it often won't let me pass without selecting the hills

or when it asks for street signs, i have to select every vaguely street-sign-
looking poster and advertising sign or it thinks i didn't select enough

i wonder how it's affecting their training

------
darth_mastah
> Now either the answer key is regularly wrong, or I just don’t know what
> street signs and mountains are.

Clearly, the author is a bot.

